# Virtual Aircraft Museum



## observor 69 (15 Jan 2014)

Handy link to info on most airplanes, http://www.aviastar.org/index2.html


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Jan 2014)

thanks some interesting aircraft in there


----------

